# Northern VA (Manassas) Reptile show 13Dec14



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi All-

I will be vending at the Northern VA reptile show this weekend.
Northern Virginia Reptile Expo


I will have plenty of feeder insects including 4 types of Fruit flies, several types of springtails and woodlice.
In addition, I will have the following frogs available:

Yellow terribilis
Orange terribilis (juvenile and a few adults)
reticulated auratus
vanzolinii
luecamelas
Brazilian yellowhead tinctorius
Epipedobates tricolor "Zarayunga"
and a few odds and ends

I will also have various plant clippings for sale.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

It was great seeing some old school froggers and new faces from Northern Virginia today. Thanks to all that stopped by! Looking forward to the next one.


----------

